# Teryx 4



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Going to pick mine up next saturday. Ill have a week of misery waiting til then.
Its a LE aztec red with eps and I cant wait to try the power steering woo hoo


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

congrats and post pics of that mofo!


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks and I will if I can remember how to do it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!! Congrats!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

So when do you want to start the mods Paul im thinking snorkel first haha.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

My Dad picked his up today. He got the blue with eps. We test drove it last time and that thing goes good. He had a 08 with a supertrapp, CDI, and full jet kit and I think the new one is faster stout of the hole stock!!


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

brutemike said:


> So when do you want to start the mods Paul im thinking snorkel first haha.


I dont know if or when im going to do them but it probably will get something to get rid of the rev limiter


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I saw a blue one at our local stealership on my way to work today. They do look pretty cool, eye appealing. 




Mud slingin', cold beer drinkin'


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Yep I thought I was set on a two seater but after I went and sat in one of these there was no way I was getting anything else


----------

